# CPC-A needs employment



## mcgraws (Dec 3, 2010)

Is anyone having difficulty finding employment with having the A on the end of CPC?  Also has anyone did the externshio with AAPC where you code like 800 cases to remove the A?  I am looking to do this after the first of the year but will probably still not qualify for jobs becasue of the experience.  I am looking for a remote job in Northern Virginia area.  Thanks and best of luck to all.


----------



## kimberly.severs (Dec 6, 2010)

I am also having troubnle finding a job with my CPC-A in Minnesota....everyone wants to hire people who have experience. What about us newbies....I've been done with school since May 2008, and finally took my CPC test in May 2010. I just started doing the new "Drop the A" program. Its just hard to get back in the groove, and coding takes alot of time, so I think 800 cases is going to take quite a while. Best of luck to you! I just hope it is worth it to go through all this work.


----------



## lmfroug (Dec 6, 2010)

*DROP THE a PROGRAM*

whatis the drog the A program.. and where do i sign up?

thanks 
LF


----------



## lmfroug (Dec 6, 2010)

*DROP THE a PROGRAM*

what is the drop the A program.. and where do i sign up?.. (sry for the type-o's.. hurt fingure  )

thanks 
LF


----------



## kohinoor23 (Dec 6, 2010)

ps. contact AAPC customer service on the 1 800 no. they'll be able to help u.


----------



## pamjfer@gmail.com (May 27, 2015)

*dropping my A*

I have been employed for two years. How do get my A dropped


----------



## bdfdancer1@rocketmail.com (May 28, 2015)

Honey, join the club.  This is just awful!!!  I went to school while working ft doing payroll, hoping I could change careers.

I, like you, think it says something for us when we haven't DONE it as a job, but can study and learn it to pass the board exam.  WE can do it!  What really bothers me, is when you go to an interview, and one of the interviewers is employed thered, but hasn't passed the exam!  AND you're certified without a job!  

??????

I SOOO agree with you, and it's just not right, lol.  We just want a chance.


----------



## mm3400 (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes, I agree with you. I am a career changer and have no experience but I have my education, CCA, CPC-A and I will sit for the CCS in July. I have applied for about 20 jobs but everyone wants experience. No entry level jobs posted anywhere. We just need a chance! We can do it! I think that entry level jobs mean disruptions in the revenue cycle. And no one wants that but how is anyone supposed to get started? I have also applied for non-coding medial jobs with no success. There are no externships in my area either. I will have to make it happen. Next I will try volunteering and trying to create an externship with the AAPC introduction letter.


----------



## kristineklopez@gmail.com (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm in the same boat here in NY, can't find any coding jobs because of lack of experience. Hoping someone will give me a chance, but no such luck yet. Not sure what to do! 
There's a page on the AAPC website about getting your "A" dropped, I don't remember exactly where (maybe on your profile?). It's hidden on the website.


----------



## maplesue (Jun 12, 2015)

*Susan Mapleton CPC-A*

I am also in the same boat as a newbie. I am enrolled in the practicode program of coding 600 charts and a letter from your education place to remove your "A". I am current trying to study for the ICD10 proficiency exam so I don't loose my credential. With ICD10, we will all be newbies and employers can't compare experience. Pass your ICD10 exam, I think we newbies will have a better chance for employment and will be on the same page as  everyone else.


----------



## KVERGAMINI (Jun 13, 2015)

*I can relate..*

bdfdancer1@rocketmail.com and maplesue I'm with you! I passed my CPC exam in March and have been applying everywhere since. I was working in a medical billing company and during my interview we discussed me transferring to the coding department after my certification because I had just graduated from my coding program. However once I passed the story change to no because I didn't have 3 years experience. I was truly unhappy and finally left to fully focus on completing my ICD-10 training (which I did in May) and only apply for coding positions. Since October I have just started getting interviews for coding positions. But they are all harping on the fact that I don't have experience even after passing their coding exams. It's so hard. I thought things would've really picked up after becoming ICD-10 Proficient but it hasn't really. I'm not giving up but man, I just need to get my foot in the door. So I can relate to you guys and just know, you're not alone. I'm continuing to go to my chapter meetings and am thinking about studying for the COC Certification but I really don't know if that will help without experience. It's hard to do an externship when  you have to commute there and home with no pay..


----------



## mm3400 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes will do the same Susan. I hope you are right!! Good luck also to you.


----------

